# Where is boat talk done?



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I have a few boat questions and don't see a section fotr that.

 Al


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

maybe a boat forum here would be good. Open Forum is for everything, FIx and Repair Forum maybe for if something is broke.

I spend all my boat time over at cruisersforum.com but maybe something like http://www.iboats.com would have some better responses concerning sport boats. There is pretty good boat forums at both.


----------

